# Ohio State Field Championship!



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

July 17th and 18th at Clinton County Farmers & Sportsmens Association in Wilmington, Ohio. Who's in? 

Jeremiah


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll throw in my hat to play


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

*Details:*

Saturday, July 17th
9am-10am - Open Registration
10am - Shotgun start, 28 Field targets

Sunday July 18th
9am - Shotgun start, 14 Hunter, 14 Animal

Cost is $20 for Adults, $15 for youth ages 12 to 17, and FREE for kids 11 and under.

Club address:
CCFSA
301 Batson Road
Wilmington, OH 45177
http://www.ccfsa.com


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Registration sent in!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

See you guys there! Who else?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm planning on coming again. Not sure how I'll shoot since I have to work the night before again. 

I think Bowjunkie is planning on coming too.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Bowtechie said:


> I'm planning on coming again. Not sure how I'll shoot since I have to work the night before again.
> 
> I think Bowjunkie is planning on coming too.


Awesome! Sounds like we could have a pretty good crowd.


----------



## BuckeyeArcher (Aug 8, 2002)

I'll be there! Sounds like it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Bowtechie said:


> I'm planning on coming again. Not sure how I'll shoot since I have to work the night before again.
> 
> I think Bowjunkie is planning on coming too.


I've already talked to Bowjunkie, sounds like he's going to be there. Do you know if Dieselin will make it from down your way?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I've already talked to Bowjunkie, sounds like he's going to be there. Do you know if Dieselin will make it from down your way?


I think Deezlin told me he was going to the Senior Olympic shoot somewhere that same weekend or maybe that was the Fita shoot weekend last month. I'll find out for sure.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Bowtechie said:


> I think Deezlin told me he was going to the Senior Olympic shoot somewhere that same weekend or maybe that was the Fita shoot weekend last month. I'll find out for sure.


Senior qualifying is on that Saturday. We're losing a handful shooters to that one, but he's welcome to come out and join us on Sunday. I know of 2 or 3 that are planning to do just that.


----------



## Xfactor72 (Jun 20, 2010)

Is the shoot open to out of state shooters that are nfaa members???


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*yes an no*

Yes it's open to out of staters but they would need to shoot in the guest class as I understand the rules. Jpe would be the best guy to answer.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, the shoot is open to everybody. Per NFAA rules only Ohio members are eligible for the championship awards, but you're welcome to compete in our guest class. We'll have quite a few guests so it should be a competitive class.


----------



## Bianchijon (Jul 1, 2009)

*Ohio State Championship*

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Registrations are starting to roll in. Looks like a great turnout to join us. It is an easy drive for everyone I believe. I am 20 miles north east of Cleveland, and I can get to the club in less than 4 hours.

Clinton County has a great course, deceiving hills, and real easy walking. If you are on the fence, come join us.


----------



## Xfactor72 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you guys maybe Ill see you their!


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking forward to shooting a bunch of arrows this weekend.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

WE HAVE 14 BRAND NEW TARGETS INSTALLED AS OF TONIGHT! Should be a great time! I hope to see lots of At'ers there!

Jeremiah


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*I'm in*

I drove over from Indianapolis a few weeks ago and shot this course. It's a great course and a great group of folks to shoot with. I'll be back this weekend - shooting as a guest. Come and join us.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

GILL said:


> I drove over from Indianapolis a few weeks ago and shot this course. It's a great course and a great group of folks to shoot with. I'll be back this weekend - shooting as a guest. Come and join us.


Thanks, Jeremiah. You guys won't believe the work that's gone into the club just since you were there a few weeks ago; 14 brand new target butts have been swapped in, permanent roofs over the target stands, blocks painted, trails widened, trees cleared, benches installed... 

The course is in the best shape it has ever been. Those who make the trip won't be disappointed.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*I will be on my way tonight*

I'm ready for a fun weekend shooting lots of arrows.

I haven't shot a field shoot in several years. It will be great. 

I hope my marks are good. I'm going to be shooting a new set up that I have never shot before. 

65 lb draw I'm sure will be killing me but I like a challenge.

Clinton County always does a great job, that's a given.

Fun Fun Fun

I'm bringing the Wife also. She is shooting. It will be a first.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Cant wait till tomorrow morning.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Great Tournament Guys!*

I had a blast and the coarse and people were great.

All of us in our group will certainly remember a few things from this tournament. Lots of fun!

Job well done!


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who came out and shot with us over the weekend and to the folks at Clinton County for helping to make it happen.

Here are the scores:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Great tournament! Weather was warm, and there was an incident with a shooter and a heat related emergency. The host club, Clinton County, was awesome in their response and took care of it to perfection. Very impressed with their reaction and prompt attention to the matter, fantastic course, great walking trails, target placement utilizing their terrain.. all of it. If anyone has a chance to shoot here and has not already done so, give it a try. You will be impressed.

Thanks to the club for hosting, to the other OAA officers involved in running the event...

And to the shooters that came out to join us. Hope all had a great time and look foward to next years tournament!


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Great shoot*

What a great weekend. Thanks to all OAA for making us Hoosier guests feel so welcome. The course was great, the shooters were great and the heat was...........well, HOT! Great shoot. If you missed it this year - do your best to make it in 2011. Jeremiah


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Great weekend. I had a blast. Dont think I heard a negative word from anyone unless they were talking about the weather. Unfortunately we cant control that.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*great tournament*

I thought the tournament went off without a hitch. The only complaint was the weather. The lightning delay couldn't have been handled better. The emergency situation with the 911 call and ambulance on site couldn't have gone better. The course was was primped and prepped to state park standards. The butts worked flawlessly. The turnout was the 30% over the five year average at 34 entries this year. We did lack the local support that I had hoped for but hopefully word gets out for next year. 

The competition was tight. After Saturdays field round there was eight shooters within eight points. After the hunter half then an animal half we still had a tie that had to be shot off. 

All in all, I thought Clinton county and the OAA nailed it! I hope to see more shooters out next season at the same club next year.


----------



## Bianchijon (Jul 1, 2009)

*Field Shoot*

Clinton County did a great job. It was a fun shoot and the course was awesome. There was a good Trad turnout and some pretty amazing shots. I hope CCFSA does it again next year. I know I'll be there.

As for the weather - it was better than shooting in the snow this spring.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on the win, Jeremiah. Makes all the work a little more worthwhile, huh? Hopefully, we'll have double the number of shooters (or more) next year...:darkbeer:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Pics*

Howard, it does make it a little easier when you get to tournament day and you still shoot fairly well even after spending all the time you should be shooting working on lanes/targets/grass/whatever for the entire week leading up to the shoot. It would have been worth it though even if I finished last. I think those in attendance really liked the tournament. We have a very good crew of guys that put time in on this venture. We just couldn't have done it without Bill, Ken, Jeremy, Kenny, Jesse, and yourself.

Some pics...


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*more pics*

here's some more.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*last ones*

Thanks HDRacer for taking the pics. 

Jeremiah


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Great pics.. thanks to all that took them. Jeremiah - would you mind emailing them to me, as well as seeing if Bill can email the ones he took. We will be working to get them onto the website asap.

Thanks


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Dan, I think Howard CC'd jeremy all the ones he sent me.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

r49740 said:


> Great pics.. thanks to all that took them. Jeremiah - would you mind emailing them to me, as well as seeing if Bill can email the ones he took. We will be working to get them onto the website asap.
> 
> Thanks


Shoot me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll get them to you.


----------

